# Projekte 2021



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Jan. 2021)

Hi,

bisher gibts ja noch kein Projekte 2021

ich hatte für dieses Jahr ja eigentlich da Teich nun 11 Jahre unverändert bestehend eine große Teichreinigung-/renovierung/Pflanzenausdünn-umpflanzaktion geplant. Am 15.03 startet nun aber meine "Teilhabe am Arbeitsleben" welche 10 Monate andauert und man für "Aktivitäten" nur WE und Urlaub zur Verfügung hat- ich hoffe nur ich darf/kann in Frührente gehen. Da muß Mann das große Teichumänderungsprojekt dieses Jahr doch erst mal ruhen lassen

Ansonsten ist bei mir der weitere "Blumenwiesenaufbau" angesagt - Muttern war letztes Jahr wegen dem vielen hohen trockenen Gras und dessen schlechtem abmähen gar net mehr begeistert und will nun doch "höhergelegte Blumenbeete um die rumgemäht wird" . Dann kommt halt Mulchfolie auf die Wiese, es werden tonnenweise Bruchsteine gesammelt und Trockenmauern gezogen - und 1-2 LKW Waschkies vermischt mit Blumenerde zwischen den Trockenmauern aufgefüllt - so kann Mann aus der Feucht-/Fettwiese dann auch einen blütenreicheren "Trocken-Magerrasen"  machen

auch gehts wieder mit dem letztjährig begonnen Großprojekt Jakobsweg weiter. Bis nach Trier hab ich es letzten Herbst wegen dem verpissten Oktober zwar  leider nicht mehr geschaft. Sind aber nur noch 6-7 Etappen bis Perl/Schwengen die ich hoffe bis Pfingsten hinter mich zu bekommen um dann im Sommerurlaub die nächsten ca. 800km von Perl/Schengen bis le Puy u.a. wegen "akut mangelnder Nahverkehrsverbindungen" zwischen Etappenstart- und -zielorten mit dem Rad zurückzulegen - da kann man dann wenigstens den alten Hundhänger als zusätzliches Packgefährt mit Zelt bestücken. Von le Puy aus (in der Nähe am Allier wohnt auch Verwandtschaft) kann man sich dann überlegen ob man 2022 als eventueller Rentner per Rad weitermacht - der Senior will wenn es geht auch noch mal mit - und die Strecke später noch mal per Pedes zurücklegt


----------



## axel120470 (27. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Frank,

habe für dieses Jahr auch ein kleines Projekt. Umbau auf TF mit Bodenablauf und Beseitigung kleiner „Baufehler“ vom letzten Umbau in 2017.
Das Filterhäusel habe ich angefangen zu bauen,
  
doch nun ruht die Baustelle. Leider kam mir eine OP letzten Montag dazwischen und meine körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit ist seitdem dauerhaft eingeschränkt. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht und was ich dieses Jahr noch schaffe. Dir viel Erfolg beim Blumenwiesenaufbau und vor allem bei deinem Vorhaben zum Jakobsweg. Ein Kollege von mir hat den letztes Jahr komplett begangen und war total begeistert.

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2021)

Hi Axel,

ja, das sind nun die altersbedingten Handicaps die einem erwischen - bei mir gings vor 2 Jahren ja mit augenlasern los

wie lange war dein Kollege denn zu Fuß unterwegs ? - war er auch hier im Lahn-Dill-Raum gestartet und welche Route gegangen
(geht ja auch eine über Köln zum großen Pilgersammelpunkt Vezelay - was auch nach meinem Rother Wanderführer Jakobsweg Marburg -Vezelay eigentlich das erste große Etappenziel wäre (ich biege ja hinter Toul  von der Route dann nach Süden über die bekannte Senfstadt nach le Puy ab, was aber auch einen ziemlichen Umweg bedeutet (will halt auch mal wieder bei der letzten "einigermaßen" deutschsprachigen Verwandtschaft in Frankreich vorbeischauen damit der Kontakt mit dem Geburtshaus seiner Großmutter noch erhalten bleibt)

von le Puy aus sind zu Fuß ja zum Glück bei täglich ca. 25km Laufleistung nur noch 2 Monate bis Santiago de Compostella


----------



## Mushi (28. Jan. 2021)

*Mein Projekt 2021/22

  *

50.000 Liter Koiteich mit 50 Watt Luftheber

Zentraler Bodenablauf
Runde Teichecken
Umwälzung 1/Stunde
Endlosbandfilter
Pond Wheelys
Japanmatten

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## axel120470 (28. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wie lange war dein Kollege denn zu Fuß unterwegs ? -


Hallo Frank,
Mein Kollege kommt aus Recklinghausen. Wo genau er gestartet ist weiß ich nicht. Er war 6 Wochen unterwegs und ist täglich 10 bis 12 Std gelaufen. Wie gesagt, genaueres weiß ich leider nicht .

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Jan. 2021)

Hi Axel,

den gesamten Jakobsweg von Deutschland aus (hier von Marburg oder auch Ruhrpott aus sinds >2500km) hat er da in 6 Wochen wohl net ganz gelaufen.
Hape Kerkeling hatte damals ja auch erst in St. Jean Pied de Port, dem großen Sammelpunkt am Fuße der fränzösischen Pyrenäen mit den "pilgern" begonnen und net von daheim aus - der war ja auch so um 6-7 Wochen unterwegs

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Apr. 2021)

Hi,
dann schreibe ich hier aucgh mal was rein...
Mein Projekt bzgl. Teich ist für 2021 ein Bachlauf. 
So soll er ungefähr verlaufen:
  
Es gibt ein geringes Gefälle. 
Es müssen auch nicht Tausende von Litern in der Stunde bewegt werden.
Ich denke an ca. 1500l pro Stunde. Eine passende Pumpe muß ich mir noch aussuchen.
viele Grüße


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Mein Projekt bzgl. Teich ist für 2021 ein Bachlauf.


Achtung, da steht noch ein Blumentopf im weg 


Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Eine passende Pumpe muß ich mir noch aussuchen.


Wie sieht es mit einem BA am Ende aus? Dessen Rohr unter der Folie zum Anfang geführt wird. Dort mündet es in ein Schachtrohr, KG zB. in welchem ein LH die Pumpleistung übernimmt. Relativ Verstopfungssicher Stromsparend und gut regelbar.

Jedenfalls ist das mein Bachlauf, wenn dann dieses Jahr der neue Teich gebaut werden sollte. Aber leider müssen dieses Jahr noch das Dach komplett saniert werden, so wie zwei Wohnungen mit Elektrik, Heizung, Sanitär und Maurer/Maler.
Wird also ein spaßiges Jahr.


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> ein Schachtrohr, KG zB. in welchem ein LH die Pumpleistung übernimmt.


Ist ein Luftheber nicht laut? - Dann bekäme ich nämlich Ärger. Ich muss mal den Höhenunterschied genau messen. Ich habe noch zwei WISA 300 Membranpumpen. Wenn die im Gartenhäuschen laufen würden, wäre das mit der Lautstärke wohl kein Problem. Aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich mit einer Förderpumpe, die ca 3000 Liter/ h bringt, bei einem maximalen Höhenunterschied von 50cm noch genug Volumen bewegen kann damit es ein bisschen plätschert.


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Apr. 2021)

Meine Inhausprojekte sind vor dieser Teichsaison soweit abgeschlossen worden. Außer ein paar Malerarbeiten, wenn mal Regen angesagt ist. Die größeren Projekte kommen dann wieder im Winter.

Während der Bachlaufaktion werden auch noch ein paar Gehwegplatten verlegt und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## Opa Graskop (26. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist das mein Bachlauf, wenn dann dieses Jahr der neue Teich gebaut werden sollte. Aber leider müssen dieses Jahr noch das Dach komplett saniert werden, so wie zwei Wohnungen mit Elektrik, Heizung, Sanitär und Maurer/Maler.
> Wird also ein spaßiges Jahr.


Das Jahr ist doch fast um, und du hast mit noch keinem dieser Projekte begonnen?
Das wird eng.

Mein Projekt für dieses Jahr:
Am 28. Mai ziehen 2 Butterfly- Koi ein.
Dann sitz ich bis Ende September jede freie Minute am Teich und beobachte.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## axel120470 (26. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Mein Projekt für dieses Jahr:
> Am 28. Mai ziehen 2 Butterfly- Koi ein.
> Dann sitz ich bis Ende September jede freie Minute am Teich und beobachte.


Wenn man hier mehr als ein „Gefällt mir“ geben könnte, ich würde Dir mindestens 10 gebenD

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Achtung, da steht noch ein Blumentopf im weg


Ja, wo die Eureka-Zitrone dann hin kommt,weiß ich jetzt auch noch nicht so genau.


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Höhenunterschied von 50cm





Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein geringes Gefälle





Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Ich denke an ca. 1500l pro Stunde





Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Förderpumpe, die ca 3000 Liter/ h bringt,


Okay das sind dann zuviele Parameter für einen LH


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Apr. 2021)

ok. nennen wir es Rinnsal.


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Das Jahr ist doch fast um, und du hast mit noch keinem dieser Projekte begonnen?


Wenn man schon mehr als ein Jahr für die Genehmigung des Bauantrag braucht ...
Und die Arbeiten sind doch in vollem Gange.
Nur zu sehen ist irgendwie nicht viel


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mehr als ein Jahr für die Genehmigung des Bauantrag braucht ...



Oje, da fühl ich mit dir.
2003 wollt ich mein Dach mit grünen Steinen eindecken. Naiv wie ich bin dacht ich bei meinem Haus darf ich die Dachfarbe selber
festlegen. Weit gefehlt. Nach 2 Jahren stand fest: Ich darf die Farbe wählen...
Hellrot oder Dunkelrot.


----------



## Turbo (10. Mai 2021)

Juhu... hab auch ein Projekt.


----------



## axel120470 (10. Mai 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Juhu... hab auch ein Projekt.


Hi Turbo,
Nichts für ungut, aber das gehört eigentlich in den Witze-Thread.

VG Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ansonsten ist bei mir der weitere "Blumenwiesenaufbau" angesagt - Muttern war letztes Jahr wegen dem vielen hohen trockenen Gras und dessen schlechtem abmähen gar net mehr begeistert und will nun doch "höhergelegte Blumenbeete um die rumgemäht wird" . Dann kommt halt Mulchfolie auf die Wiese, es werden tonnenweise Bruchsteine gesammelt und Trockenmauern gezogen - und 1-2 LKW Waschkies vermischt mit Blumenerde zwischen den Trockenmauern aufgefüllt - so kann Mann aus der Feucht-/Fettwiese dann auch einen blütenreicheren "Trocken-Magerrasen"  machen



dieses Projekt ist doch wieder gestrichen worden (der riesen Steinehaufen wo ich mich bedienen durfte ist wieder abtransportiert da der Bauernbursche mittlerweile sein Haus fertig hat und wieder auffüllen mußte) die Wiese bleibt so wie sie ist und wird haltnur weiter mit __ Wiesenstauden zugepflanzt.

dafür wird am langen WE der Jakobsweg in ersten Land beendet

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (21. Mai 2021)

Sooo...  
Wieder ein Projekt abgeschlossen.
Karnivoren Schwimminseln.
Mangels winterfesten Karnivoren Auswahl hat es zwei mix Inseln gegeben. Bin gespannt wie sich das "normale Zeugs" mit der Weisstorf Sand Mischung anfreundet. 
  
  
Noch nicht richtig platziert, aber schon mal im Wasser.

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------

